# 911! emergency question about taking plants on plane



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

:spy::yield::doh::horn:

been here in California on vacation. I ended up buying some aquatic plants and need to know if I need to do anything special to get them back to dfw. can I carry them in my carry on bag, or do I need to put them in my suit case, or have them mailed? do I need a permit. thanks for the help.
I leave in the morning to come back home. thanks Joey


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Call your airline, each of them has diffrent rules. Idk the texas rules, but if its on the noxious weed list you can not transport them across state lines.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks. It's anubias species. Hopefully I can put it in my carry as I also bought some driftwood from Ada/ aqua forest aquarium. Oh and some teal tweeters.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Make sure you let us know his it goes. I would have just mailed them so I wouldn't have to worry.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

they made it home I let some of the air out and padded the bag with clothes. and then all my dirty clothes fitted in my carry on bag. it was fun, blue state. wonderful cute woman, lots of subaru's, fun places. but I'm glad to be back. a small bag (snack size 4.99-6.99) normal size 8.99-13.99 plus sales tax 8.75% only thing cheap will plants and fish, I should of asked the places if they ship stuff. only place I knew of is AFA.


----------

